# Not what they seem



## chauncey (Jul 9, 2016)

They were based on real photographs, then were subjected to PS.

wisp of smoke against a black sequin background
manipulated smoke formed into swans
snow mounds formed into desert sands

feel free to contribute yours


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2016)

Cool pictures. 8)


----------

